# Thoughts on this breeding?



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Wolvesden Stryker

SG Cassie vom Kranich`s Hof

Thoughts??


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

FRankly - it would terrify me....

1st thing to worry about is hips....the dam is from an NZ dam...and Boban is the sire of the sire....he produced very poorly for hips and elbows. The cross that produced Boban was done 3 times, and the SV would not allow the cross again. Hip production was very bad. Boban also was the object of a website and discussion forum in Germany for a few years. He failed his koerung because of temperament issues. He was not a pleasant dog and should never have been bred. He was sold to the States and reportedly unhandleable...then passed on a few times.....

He was GORGEOUS....for sure! But he should not have been used for breeding...

Anytime you have a litter that is 'high risk' - you will probably get a few pups that are fine....but you will also get a few that grow up to be - problematic.....and that is why I would pass on this cross....I don't like to gamble that well.

Lee


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks! Im new...and having a devil of a time finding a breeder.

I really didn't think it would be this hard. Not sure if Im way overthinking it or what is going on....>.< The learning curve is pretty extreme.

Im not looking for a high level dog by any stretch. Just something sane and sensible and healthy (as healthy as I can aim for with a breeding) 

Was very interested in Vom Banach but I cant seem to get a hold of the breeder. Maybe I'll just focus on her as she seems to get rave reviews from the few people Ive talked to.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

vom Banach was the North American owner of Boban. When the dog first arrived there was a lot of promotion for the dog , big effort to dispel the dogs "reputation" including dog posing very close and friendly with her young son (?) , (child). People that went to see the dog thought the dog was a k9 psychopath --- ended up in Shepherd Glen --- Maybe they have the knowledge to breed him well and the clients that can handle the offspring Shepherd Glen K9 - German Shepherd Breeder - Boban

isn't it something else that the dog gets an OFA excellent , can't produce anything good ??? 

NOT pet material


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Is Boban really OFA excellent? Never saw any evidence of this and he is not listed on the OFA database


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

THANK YOU! I didn't know that Carmspack....

This breeder search is very frustrating. I don't know if it's good that so many are getting written off or if Im over-doing it considering what I actually want. 

That being said the logical person in me doesn't understand the concept of settling for less very well. Hence the extensive homework I am currently doing :crazy:


----------



## houseofchaos (Apr 18, 2015)

We have two dogs from this breeding (almost two years old now) and have met two complete litters. Amazing temperaments and stand up well to hard training. Very good breeders who care about their dogs and are careful with what they breed.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is a very complex breeding in terms of projecting. I have have dogs from all four quadrants of this breeding. On surface it appears to be a lot of active aggression through Boban, Piko, linebreedings on Zorro Lager Wall, Furo Kamos, etc., but on the other hand the aggression is well dispersed within the pedigree. I am aware of health concerns with the specific breeding that produced Boban, but overall the lines of these DDR dogs in general produced better health than other lines, again in general. The nerves in general are commensurate for the drives of these dogs, yet the potential exists for a pup or two to have stronger aggression than nerve, but overall most of pups will probably be fine. This is a litter that an experienced person needs to assess the pup to be selected. I talked to a lady last week that is very familiar with Boban owner in Canada. She indicated that Boban is doing well in terms of aggression and has produced some nice dogs in that kennel. So I am NOT surprised by post of person saying from first hand knowledge of two litter mates that their dogs are not. Like I said, this is a very complex breeding from many perspectives and somewhat chancy for a novice owner.jmo


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OP - Pay attention to Cliff's post. 

His input steered me away from a litter when I was looking and now that they are adults, his assessment was dead on.


----------



## houseofchaos (Apr 18, 2015)

The good news is the breeders are good at evaluating puppies and careful about placement.  I was told Boban was no longer alive.


----------

